# Jewelry box dividers



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

I recently got set up with a band saw, so now finally feel equipped to build a jewelry box for my wife. I'm still very much in the planning stages, but the bit I'm still a bit uncertain of is how to attach dividers in the box. 

There are 2 distinct types of dividers I'm referring to, actually. One is the boards that will define the drawer spaces. I can envision using a dado for those, but am wondering if that is typical of solid wood boxes, or if I could simply use a glued butt joint, or some other joint.

The sort of divider would be the ones that divide a large drawer into smaller compartments. That's the one that really has me stumped. Is it typical to cut small slots for these dividers as well? Or simply butt joint them to the walls of the compartment? Or maybe if I make sort of half laps/interlocking slots where the dividers intersect I wouldn't really need to join them to the walls of the compartment at all? 

If anyone has made a jewelry box, I'd love to know how you handled this, and some pictures would be great too.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Its a little difficult to see, but this is the best picture i have of how i do the dividers. If you look at the side, you can see that the horizontal is joined to the vertical with a half-lap sort of joint. As far as how the divider is attached to the box, it isnt. The 2 long pieces are cut to fit perfectly inside the box, giving a decent friction fit, so the divider can be moved side to side, or removed completely. Personally, i think thats the better way of doing it, letting it float, but if i wanted to secure it it wouldnt take much, just a dab of CA glue. Doesnt require much strength after all, no need to make it complicated. 

You could dado it in to be sure, but really, why bother?


----------

